# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تمام اطلاعات آزمون سراسری سال 95؛ از نحوه ثبت‌نام تا چگونگی شرکت در آزمون

## amin firoozniya

حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس، گفت: آزمون سراسری سال 95 برای دوره‌های روزانه نوبت دوم، شبانه، نیمه‌حضوری، مجازی و پردیس‌های خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی، دانشگاه پیام نور، موسسات آموزش عالی دولتی و غیر انتفاعی و کدرشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد برگزار می‌شود.
 *تشریح نحوه ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری وی افزود: دفترچه راهنمای ثبت‌نام یا دفترچه شماره یک آزمون سراسری سال 95 به همراه اطلاعیه ثبت‌نام از بعدازظهر امروز یکشنبه بهمن ماه بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی اینترنتی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور قرار می‌گیرد.
 توکلی با بیان اینکه ثبت‌نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 95 از فردا دوشنبه 19 بهمن ماه از طریق شبکه اینترنتی سازمان سنجش آغاز می‌شود، گفت: مدت ثبت‌نام تا 28 بهمن ماه است و هر داوطلب برای ثبت‌نام در آزمون باید در مهلت تعیین شده به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کرده و ضمن مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما که بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار می‌گیرد و همچنین مطالعه اطلاعیه منتشر شده از سوی سازمان سنجش در صورت واجد شرایط بودن با رعایت ضوابط مربوط برای ثبت‌نام اقدام کند. مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اظهار داشت: با توجه به اینکه پرداخت هزینه برای ثبت‌نام منحصرا به صورت اینترنتی انجام می‌شود داوطلبان باید به وسیله کارت‌های بانکی عضو شبکه شتاب با مراجعه به پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی سازمان سنجش و پرداخت 180 هزار ریال به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام برای دریافت اطلاعات کارت اعتباری ثبت‌نام اقدام کنند. *امکان دریافت اطلاعات آزمون سراسری از طریق پیام کوتاه توکلی از فراهم آوردن امکانی برای دریافت اطلاعات آزمون سراسری از طریق پیام کوتاه خبر داد و گفت: با توجه به اینکه در مراحل مختلف فرایند آزمون سراسری خدماتی از طریق ارسال پیام کوتاه به داوطلبان ارائه می‌شود داوطلبانی که تمایل به استفاده از پیام کوتاه داشته باشند می‌توانند با پرداخت مبلغ 5 هزار ریال به صورت اینترنتی، از این خدمات استفاده کنند. *نحوه ثبت‌نام دارندگان دیپلم نظام قدیم در آزمون سراسری وی همچنین در رابطه با دارندگان دیپلم نظام قدیم عنوان کرد: این داوطلبان بدون توجه به نوع دیپلم یا دانش‌آموزان یا فارغ‌التحصیلان پیش دانشگاهی بدون توجه به نوع مدرک‌شان می‌توانند با توجه به رشته مورد علاقه خود که در جداول شماره 2 تا 6 دفترچه راهنما درج شده است، منحصرا متقاضی یکی از گروه‌های آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی، هنر یا زبان‌های خارجه شوند. *نحوه ثبت‌نام داوطلبان در آزمون‌ گروه‌های هنر یا زبان‌های خارجه مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: داوطلبانی که قصد شرکت در گروه‌های هنر یا زبان‌های خارجه را دارند می‌توانند مانند سال‌های گذشته عمل کنند. به این صورت که هر یک از داوطلبان گروه‌های علوم ریاضی و فنی، تجربی، انسانی و زبان‌های خارجه می‌توانند در صورتی که علاقمند به شرکت در آزمون گروه هنر نیز هستند علاقمندی خود را در تقاضانامه اعلام کنند، چنین داوطلبانی باید نسبت به پرداخت مبلغ 18 هزار ریال دیگر علاوه بر وجه ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش اقدام کنند. توکلی ادامه داد: همچنین هر یک از داوطلبان گروه‌های علوم ریاضی و فنی، تجربی، انسانی و هنر می‌توانند در صورتی که علاقمند به شرکت در آزمون گروه زبان‌های خارجه نیز هستند علاقمندی خود را در تقاضانامه اعلام کنند، چنین داوطلبانی باید نسبت به پرداخت مبلغ 18 هزار ریال دیگر علاوه بر وجه ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش اقدام کنند. وی گفت: چنانچه داوطلبی علاقمند به شرکت در گزینش رشته‌های دانشگاه پیام نور یا موسسات آموزش عالی غیر دولتی و غیرانتفاعی است باید ضمن اعلام علاقمندی در فرم ثبت‌نام، مبلغ 92 هزار ریال دیگر علاوه بر وجه ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش پرداخت کند. *زمان توزیع کارت آزمون سراسری مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: بر اساس برنامه زمانی پیش‌بینی شده کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال 95 تمام داوطلبان گروه‌های آزمایشی پنج گانه از روز یکشنبه 20 تیرماه سال 95 تا چهارشنبه 23 تیرماه بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار می‌گیرد.
 وی افزود: بدیهی است داوطلبانی که در دو یا سه گروه آزمایشی متقاضی شده‌اند باید علاوه بر دریافت پرینت کارت شرکت در گروه آزمایشی اصلی، بر حسب مورد برای شرکت در آزمون گروه های آزمایشی دوم یا سوم نیز اقدام کنند. توکلی اظهار داشت: بر اساس برنامه زمانی پیش‌بینی شده آزمون سراسری سال 95 در یک مرحله در صبح و بعدازظهر روزهای پنج‌شنبه 24 و جمعه 25 تیرماه برگزار می‌شود.

----------

